# Turtle ID



## DanTheReptileMan (May 1, 2008)

I found this little guy in my creek, on the sunshine coast, im thinking Kreft's?
thanks


----------



## Stimsoni (May 1, 2008)

its murry turtle, Emydura macquarii. krefft's have the yellow strip behide the eyes.


----------



## DanTheReptileMan (May 1, 2008)

o ok, cool thanks for that!


----------



## Bruizer22 (May 5, 2008)

He is really cute, what are your plans for him?


----------



## DanTheReptileMan (May 5, 2008)

I let him go where i found him, theres plenty of little fish for him there so he should be fine


----------



## Bruizer22 (May 5, 2008)

Fantastic!! 

He was so cute


----------



## Kitah (May 5, 2008)

As Stimsoni said, def a Emydura macquarii. Nice find, still has its egg tooth! very cute, I love hatchy turtles!


----------



## Dirtyminded (Jun 4, 2008)

That is definately *not *a Murray River Turtle (Emydura macquarii). It looks alot more like a Saw-Shelled turtle (Wollumbinia latisternum) to me _but _it may not even be one of those.

It does look an awful lot like the turtle found in this thread:

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-herps/tiny-turtle-70575

Which as you can see, was never identified.


----------



## JasonL (Jun 4, 2008)

Thats an adult penny turtle for sure, a breeding female by the look of it.


----------



## Emzie (Jun 4, 2008)

JasonL said:


> Thats an adult penny turtle for sure, a breeding female by the look of it.


 
Defiantly won’t grow, will be that size forever


----------



## Adzo (Jun 4, 2008)

How long do turts keep their egg tooth?


----------



## cris (Jun 4, 2008)

Dirtyminded said:


> That is definately *not *a Murray River Turtle (Emydura macquarii). It looks alot more like a Saw-Shelled turtle (Wollumbinia latisternum) to me _but _it may not even be one of those.
> 
> It does look an awful lot like the turtle found in this thread:
> 
> ...



Just curious why you say it is definately not emydura, what proves that? I personally think both could be E.maquarii although it does also look like a saw shell a bit :?


----------



## Tim.Arm (Jun 4, 2008)

*Nice find hes a stunner.*


----------



## Dirtyminded (Jun 4, 2008)

cris said:


> Just curious why you say it is definately not emydura, what proves that? I personally think both could be E.maquarii although it does also look like a saw shell a bit :?


 
There are a couple of reasons why I believe this is not an Emydura macquarii. The first being that the shape of the head is nothing like that of an Emydura's (this is especially apparent in the first photo). The sharp bumps, or tubercles as they are properly known, on the back of the neck are a common feature amongst Saw-Shelled turtle's. And lastly the large, rough bumps behind the eyes are, again, a distinguishable feature of Saw-Shelled turtle's and not something you would ever see on a Murray River turtle.

I won't say that it is definately a Saw-Shelled turtle as there are species within the Elseya genus that also exhibit such anatomical features but I can say, without any doubt, that it is definately not an Emydura macquarii.


----------



## DanTheReptileMan (Jun 4, 2008)

JasonL said:


> Thats an adult penny turtle for sure, a breeding female by the look of it.



Really? it still had that little thing on his belly where the umbilical cord thing was when it was in the egg aswel as the egg tooth


----------



## JasonL (Jun 4, 2008)

please.......it was a joke....


----------



## DanTheReptileMan (Jun 4, 2008)

haha thats what I thought for a start but then a 2nd person added on i thort maybe not...


----------

